# Far Cry 5, out in Feb 2018, will be set in the US



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2017)

Far Cry 5's violent civil unrest is a much-needed reality check for games
You get to fight a bunch of NRA types. Sounds fun!


----------



## JimW (Jun 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Far Cry 5's violent civil unrest is a much-needed reality check for games
> You get to fight a bunch of NRA types. Sounds fun!


Read it's got the gamergate types crying white genocide


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2017)

JimW said:


> Read it's got the gamergate types crying white genocide


good


----------



## mauvais (Jun 2, 2017)

JimW said:


> Read it's got the gamergate types crying white genocide


Ubisoft: Cancel Far Cry 5

I think it's probably satire, but honestly, who knows any more.


----------



## AllEternalsHeck (Jun 2, 2017)

Good concept. Far Cry Primal was repetitive as fuck though so more variation in missions would be nice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Ubisoft: Cancel Far Cry 5
> 
> I think it's probably satire, but honestly, who knows any more.


 Boltair? Has to be a pisstake


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2017)

The big boss needs to have fly away golden hair and an orange complexion


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 3, 2017)

Some of the quotes are hilarious. Makes me want to play it more.


----------



## bmd (Jun 3, 2017)

It's about time! 

The trailers for it are really good.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 12, 2017)

that looks great


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 12, 2018)

getting rather excited now. Yes, its only a game, but I totes immerse meself in this franchise


----------



## Voley (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks ace.  Out just after payday for me, too, helpfully.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2018)

I get paid this Friday, so will pre-order


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 13, 2018)

I want to play it. However it strikes me as more of a title to play on the PC and that means an upgrade to the graphics card. Cheap option would be just to get it for PS4 that has never fully got the hang of that style of gaming on a pad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2018)

Eh?  It's totally a console game,  but then I've never played games on a pc


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 13, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh?  It's totally a console game,  but then I've never played games on a pc



What you're used to of course. I did most of my game playing with a mouse and keyboard and that particularly suits first-person style shooters. Adult responsibilities mean that I've never been able to put in a serious time into gaming like I used to, since getting my first console which was a PS4.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 13, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh?  It's totally a console game,  but then I've never played games on a pc


i've always played Far Cry on PCs, end of March release on Steam.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 13, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Far Cry 5's violent civil unrest is a much-needed reality check for games
> You get to fight a bunch of NRA types. Sounds fun!



Finally, a chance to pump some of those gun-loving NRA bastards full of lead. Hang on a minute...


----------



## Dandred (Mar 13, 2018)

No doubt this will look fantastic, but once the nice shiny graphics wear off the traditional ubisoft game play will set in.....


----------



## souljacker (Mar 13, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I want to play it. However it strikes me as more of a title to play on the PC and that means an upgrade to the graphics card. Cheap option would be just to get it for PS4 that has never fully got the hang of that style of gaming on a pad.



My main beef about console FPS is aiming which I find impossible on a joypad. Far Cry 4 was the last one of these I played and it was on PS3. The aim mechanics work really well so I didn't find it impossible at all. 

I will, however, be getting it for the PC though.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 17, 2018)

Played 4 for a bit on the xbox one, its ok but I just can't get properly into it. 

Stopped playing it a month or so back and have no real desire to go back... Some fellas with bows and arrows kept killing me and pissed me off.  Spent a good few hours but it bever really clicked.


----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2018)

I've played them all, I think. The one up in The Himalayas was my fav, although getting all the beasts to do your dirty work in Primal was great, too. Looks like there's some of that in this one. And all set in a Cormac McCarthy / True Detective world. Really looking forward to this a lot.


----------



## Voley (Mar 24, 2018)

I watched a bit of a stream thing they did last night to promote it. Showed the opening sequence and first level. Looks very good - nothing hugely groundbreaking, but all the FarCry stuff you know and love with the added bonus of fighting tooled up cult members. The character of The Father is good for a computer game - he sings 'Amazing Grace' while on a helicopter that's going down in flames etc. Main thing was the action looks great - lots of car chase/shootouts, planes zooming in and attacking unexpectedly etc. Looks like it'll be a lot of fun.

The level they showed wasn't a total open world one though - you were led through crashing a helicopter, defending a barn under attack then another bloke drove you while you shot the shit out of everything, so it's possible that it's not totally representative but good nonetheless. Some of my favourite FarCry bits are just roaming the jungle, occasionally hunting and blowing stuff up reasonably indiscriminately but I expect there'll be plenty of scope for that, too. By all accounts, it's massive. I've squirreled some money away to get it on Tuesday.


----------



## Supine (Mar 24, 2018)

Ordered


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 24, 2018)

Voley said:


> I watched a bit of a stream thing they did last night to promote it. Showed the opening sequence and first level. Looks very good - nothing hugely groundbreaking, but all the FarCry stuff you know and love with the added bonus of fighting tooled up cult members. The character of The Father is good for a computer game - he sings 'Amazing Grace' while on a helicopter that's going down in flames etc. Main thing was the action looks great - lots of car chase/shootouts, planes zooming in and attacking unexpectedly etc. Looks like it'll be a lot of fun.
> 
> The level they showed wasn't a total open world one though - you were led through crashing a helicopter, defending a barn under attack then another bloke drove you while you shot the shit out of everything, so it's possible that it's not totally representative but good nonetheless. Some of my favourite FarCry bits are just roaming the jungle, occasionally hunting and blowing stuff up reasonably indiscriminately but I expect there'll be plenty of scope for that, too. By all accounts, it's massive. I've squirreled some money away to get it on Tuesday.





Supine said:


> Ordered



Let us know what it's like


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 27, 2018)

Anyone played this yet? And is it better than 4?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2018)

It arrived today.  Will have a go after I've had my tea


----------



## Mattym (Mar 27, 2018)

Can somebody enlighten me please as to which version to buy? It's not as simple as it used to be- one version of a great game. For this I've seen Gold/Deluxe/Amazon exclusives. I never know who's trying to fleece you or which ones are actually good value.
Edit- Dunno if it's necessary to say but I'm on Xbox1.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 27, 2018)

Mattym said:


> Can somebody enlighten me please as to which version to buy? It's not as simple as it used to be- one version of a great game. For this I've seen Gold/Deluxe/Amazon exclusives. I never know who's trying to fleece you or which ones are actually good value.
> Edit- Dunno if it's necessary to say but I'm on Xbox1.



God only knows, i usually go for the cheapest as the downloadable stuff usually comes in later and costs extra anyway. So, not sure either...


----------



## Mattym (Mar 27, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> God only knows, i usually go for the cheapest as the downloadable stuff usually comes in later and costs extra anyway. So, not sure either...



One of them includes the DLC & I think, in the long run, will be cheaper.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 27, 2018)

Comparison of different versions of Far Cry 5

https://uk.gamesplanet.com/communit...cry-5-standard-deluxe-gold-version-comparison


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2018)

I got the PS4 version - I was unaware there were different versions when i pre-ordered it

Anyway, two thumbs up from me, played it all evening and am now late for bed.


----------



## Mattym (Mar 28, 2018)

I decided yesterday that I was going to wait on to spend such large amounts of money, choosing instead to buy Titan Fall 2 from Xbox Live for 5 quid. When I was shopping earlier today though, I saw the Gold version of FC5 for 60 quid & I gave in!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 28, 2018)

hmmm.. didn't connect with it in a hour of playing last night - it will take a day or two to get into this I think


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 28, 2018)

In fact, so far, there are too many guns and not enough creeping around and guile being used. lets hope this gets better


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> In fact, so far, there are too many guns and not enough creeping around and guile being used. lets hope this gets better


Creeping around is pretty boring though.  Jot as much fun as walking down the middle with guns blazing


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 30, 2018)

Has it got much on FC4?  Has anyone tried the classic edition of FC3 you get with it?  Will wait till it gets real cheap anyhow because my 1TB drive on the PS4 is kinda full...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2018)

It's more of the same really, but that's why I like it. 
I didn't get a free copy with mine.  there was only one edition available at Game on pre-order


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 30, 2018)

I got this yesterday but didn't play til this morning , more of the same and this ,like Orang Utan is what I wanted , I've barely touched the surface , found a sea plane , took it out for a spin then parachuted out into the path of a bear and a wolverine , little fucker that one was.... 

Re fc3 I think it's only with the season pass , not quite ready to get that yet though.

I think this is a good way to spend a rainy bank holiday , apart from raving tomorrow that is


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> It's more of the same really, but that's why I like it.
> I didn't get a free copy with mine.  there was only one edition available at Game on pre-order


It isn't free. It's only available with the gold edition or if you buy the season pass.


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm enjoying it a lot. 

I thought it was pretty in-yer-face at first, too: it certainly kicks off with lots of action right from the start. I like trying to attack stealthily - I say 'trying' because it's rare I take down a base without being discovered/all hell breaking loose. But even trying this, it didn't take long for me to be 'marked' and the cult were sending helicopters and all sorts after me so not sure if stealth is as big an option in this one. I've had some less frantic moments out in the forest with some bait, a machine gun and some bears. I got a plane pretty early on, too. Ended up in Faith's region. That didn't turn out well. Distinct impression that was meant for later in the game.

Weaponry in this one looks incredible. I'm already on to shotguns and pretty heavy-duty stuff and I've only had it a couple of days. Recommend the Magnum style handgun: one shot drops most people and you can take a bear out with a few well-aimed shots. Also threw a shovel at a deer for longer than is strictly necessary. The stunt challenge with appalling cheesy hair metal soundtrack is ace. 'Baptism Of Fire' is a right laugh.

Ended up twatting my gun for hire with the shovel because he kept getting in the way when I was trying to nick cars. I hope that sends a message out to any other prospective employees of mine.

Very good game - looks like there's a fair bit of it, too. The enormity of it/amount of stuff to do is a bit overwhelming at first.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 30, 2018)

Turkey's. Are. Fucking. BASTARDS!


Other than that, the games all good so far.
Still not a hundred per cent sure, but I only played last night (albeit until 3am), but I really like the setting, it's just some of the voice acting (especially in the side quests), that annoys me. Plus some if characters seem like they were stolen from GTA.

But yeah, Turkeys are cunts.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm in faith's region , tripped out for a bit 
which was odd , Ive just met the flamethrower bloke who keeps on talking about wearing no pants, even odd , but stuck on this mission , might have to run away...

I'm enjoying it a lot


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 30, 2018)

Is it much different to 4? Never got into 4 for some reason.


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2018)

Well this is excellent. 

It's still very action-packed but it is possible to escape the frenzy and head off for a spot of quiet hunting and fishing. The hired gun bloke in a plane is deadly if you get him when his aim's good. I managed to take an entire compound out undetected by getting him to pick off the cultists one by one. Then I sent the dog in to mop up any stragglers - job done without me firing a single shot. The other thing you can get him to do is the ultimate 'sledgehammer to crack a nut' approach of ordering a bombing run on a couple of deer. Deer have been getting some really quite shabby treatment from me in this game, I must admit. I had a great half hour where I teamed up with him in a plane of my own and we both took on the roaming militia convoys. Pretty tricky to fly and strafe/bomb but I'd get the lead truck and he's get the others. Very satisfying.

I like the trippy bits in Faith's region. 'Aaargh I'm being attacked by a bear. Oh no, it wasn't a bear, I was hallucinating, it's just a wolf, that's OK. Oh I'm still dead.' The prepper stash bits are a nice bit of peace and quiet away from the killing frenzy too: reminds me of Tomb Raider a bit with the puzzle solving.

Played it all of this afternoon/evening. Battery ran out on my controller I played it so long - never had that happen before so that's a pretty good sign of how enjoyable it is. I haven't even tried the Arcade mode yet.



Rosemary Jest said:


> Is it much different to 4? Never got into 4 for some reason.



It's more of the same, but better. It's bigger, there's more stuff to do, the backstory is a bit more involved, there's more action, lots of hardcore weaponry right from the start, more guns for hire/animals to tame and fight for you. Best one of the lot, I think, but don't expect a radical departure from any of the others. I really liked 4 so not sure if you'll like this one.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 3, 2018)

I am still undecided on this. the annoying angels. zombies keep on popping up when you don't really need them. the compounds are far far easier to conquer than the FC4 forts and posts. Still have not yet worked out how to get the extra things on my wheel of guns unlocked for more firepower/ throwing things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm stuck on a roof.


----------



## Voley (Apr 4, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Still have not yet worked out how to get the extra things on my wheel of guns unlocked for more firepower/ throwing things.


I think it's called 'Extra Holster' on the perks menu. I'm saving up perk points for it right now. You need 9 points. I'm getting totalled in firefights just now. A machine gun and a pistol just isn't enough. I need a rocket launcher as well.

I used up all my money buying all the extras for a good sniper rifle so am finding it hard right now too. On the plus side, my sniper rifle can bring a helicopter down with a couple of well-aimed shots.


----------



## Voley (Apr 4, 2018)

The whole map is online now. I don't really feel like I've done much else than play this game the last few days and I've barely scratched its surface.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2018)

I've stuck to mostly just the one area so far, while following the main story. Prefer to 'complete' area by area


----------



## mauvais (Apr 4, 2018)

Knock knock
Who's there?
Far Cry 5's interrupting plot
Far Cry 5's interr-
WELCOME TO THE BLISSSSSS


----------



## Voley (Apr 5, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> I've stuck to mostly just the one area so far, while following the main story. Prefer to 'complete' area by area


I think that might have been a better way for me to do it, too. Faith's interruptions that mauvais mentions could've been avoided a bit more, I think. I had a fine plan involving planes, a bombing run and a boat patrol that was ruined by being whisked off to the 'Power of Yes' blokes evil lair, presumably because my resistance level had hit a trigger. It feels like it's trying to push you on through the story - that's not what open world games are about, for me.

Minor gripe, though, I played about 4 hours again today and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm not buying RPGs or FPSs any more, as I never get round to playing them (I've a skyscraper that isn't going to plan it's own utilities and cafeteria-provision, goddamit!), but I'm watching Yogscast Hannah play, so I shall try to keep up.


----------



## Supine (Apr 5, 2018)

Not totally engaged with this yet. I just don't find Montana that interesting tbh. Plus, I found some bugs at the weekend with the game freezing and also constant respawning in the plane at altitude but with zero speed. 

Still good though.


----------



## Voley (Apr 5, 2018)

I've only had one bug. I cleared an enemy base but it didn't recognise that I'd done it. Annoying, because I'd done it stealthily and managed to be undetected until right at the end. Quickly rectified it by going back and doing it with the bloke in the plane and my new pet cougar.


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2018)

Just finished taking John Seed's base last night. It was frenzied, felt knackered at the end of it! Quite looking forward to some more leisurely bear hunting after that then I'll think about taking that hippy woman out.


----------



## Mattym (Apr 7, 2018)

Arcade mode is pretty fucking difficult. I suppose you have to get good at campaign mode first.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2018)

Voley said:


> Just finished taking John Seed's base last night. It was frenzied, felt knackered at the end of it! Quite looking forward to some more leisurely bear hunting after that then I'll think about taking that hippy woman out.


I'm at about the same stage. Gonna finish all the side missions in Holland Valley before exploring the other regions. 
I have unfortunately encountered a bug that's preventing me from finishing a mission involving a Dr.  I dived into a lake to get a bag for him,  but I can't give it back to him.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 8, 2018)

This is full mental.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2018)

Fishing with Skylar is fucking impossible


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2018)

Shame you can't skip tricky bits like in some games - I can't fly planes or fish and I need to progress!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 11, 2018)

have I really just spent an hour breaking into a house and picking up dog shits looking for a key ?  on the other hand, I caught some lovely trout on the same day


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> have I really just spent an hour breaking into a house and picking up dog shits looking for a key ?  on the other hand, I caught some lovely trout on the same day


How did you manage that? I can hook them,  but I gave up reeling in as it never seemed to get tired - does it take ages?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2018)

Petting Boomer is brilliant. 
How do people get a pet cougar?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2018)

I've been exploring the mountains - they look incredible on a big telly


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 11, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> How did you manage that? I can hook them,  but I gave up reeling in as it never seemed to get tired - does it take ages?


 
if they are big, then they can take a while - if the line stays green, you are OK, if it gets yellower, then the fish may jump off, don't wind in with the LH trigger immediately , just play the fish with the RH stick, countering the direction it is pulling in until it tires out and then you can gradually begin to LH trigger it into the shore/ boat - the colour of the line of your indicator whether to wind in or let is jump around for a bit


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> if they are big, then they can take a while - if the line stays green, you are OK, if it gets yellower, then the fish may jump off, don't wind in with the LH trigger immediately , just play the fish with the RH stick, countering the direction it is pulling in until it tires out and then you can gradually begin to LH trigger it into the shore/ boat - the colour of the line of your indicator whether to wind in or let is jump around for a bit


Ah, so you start reeling after it gets tired then? I've been trying to reel in while using the r stick


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 11, 2018)

"feather" the LH trigger if the fish is stripping the line from the reel as it runs i.e. gently try to control the speed of the line being taken by the fish. Its more fun than I initially imagined


----------



## Voley (Apr 11, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Petting Boomer is brilliant.
> How do people get a pet cougar?



Do the mission at "Peaches Taxidermy" in Faith's region. It's a reasonably easy mission - you don't have to be a long way into the game to do it. The cougar's good if you like doing stealth attacks. You can send her in to bases to pick off some of the outlying enemies then wade in and wipe out the rest. She gets killed if they're heavily tooled up but she can take on most. She normally gets two or three before I have to rescue her.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2018)

Voley said:


> Do the mission at "Peaches Taxidermy" in Faith's region. It's a reasonably easy mission - you don't have to be a long way into the game to do it. The cougar's good if you like doing stealth attacks. You can send her in to bases to pick off some of the outlying enemies then wade in and wipe out the rest. She gets killed if they're heavily tooled up but she can take on most. She normally gets two or three before I have to rescue her.


Oh good. I have a story mission that involves stealth. I hate creeping around. I hate games that are so difficult that you have to do the same things over and over again. I always play on easy to minimise this


----------



## Voley (Apr 11, 2018)

I've done a base without firing a shot with the cougar. Alternated between sending her in to pick people off and getting the bloke in the plane to drop bombs. Very satisfying. I was sat miles away on top of a hill surveying things with my binoculars and sending the troops in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2018)

Voley said:


> I've done a base without firing a shot with the cougar. Alternated between sending her in to pick people off and getting the bloke in the plane to drop bombs. Very satisfying. I was sat miles away on top of a hill surveying things with my binoculars and sending the troops in.


This mission involves hostages,  so have to be careful. Fucking hostages


----------



## Voley (Apr 11, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> This mission involves hostages,  so have to be careful. Fucking hostages


I think I just did that one. Down by a river where they're being baptised? The cougar was ideal for that one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2018)

Voley said:


> I think I just did that one. Down by a river where they're being baptised? The cougar was ideal for that one.


No, it's a whitetail mountains mission. Make quite a bit of progress recently. I've already taken out John and Faith


----------



## Voley (Apr 11, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> No, it's a whitetail mountains mission. Make quite a bit of progress recently. I've already taken out John and Faith


Good, isn't it? I'm conscious of lying through it too quickly as I want it to last. I'm currently enjoying wandering around a newly liberated John's region with less hassle from air attacks etc. Just finding bases and quielty wiping them out. After the frenzy of killing John it seems quite sedate.

I think this is my favourite Farcry so far. The backstory's better in this one, I think.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2018)

It's quite disturbing in parts, which jars with the beauty of the environment a little bit, but yeah it's brilliant.
I thought I was going to complete it region by region but it doesn't allow you to do that. The only side missions I have left in John's region are collecting ones - lighters, comics etc.
There's a record collecting one I haven't started yet - the characters who wants you to do that is a vinyl nut with Technics decks!


----------



## mauvais (Apr 13, 2018)

I've finished it. The ending is as terrible as people say it is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2018)

Endings are always shit. tbh I've never played a game with a decent story. Most of the cut scenes in this and the others are tiresome and annoying distractions that can't finish soon enough


----------



## Supine (Apr 13, 2018)

mauvais said:


> I've finished it. The ending is as terrible as people say it is.



I didn't know they'd been saying that. Thanks!


----------



## Dandred (Apr 16, 2018)

cracked already.

Only had this for two weeks and it feels stale.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 16, 2018)

finished it on Sat, ending very meh , already traded in, got 36 quid back , so for £14 it was good fun but not going to keep it.

Got ghost recon wildands instead, feels very familiar.....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 16, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Endings are always shit. tbh I've never played a game with a decent story. Most of the cut scenes in this and the others are tiresome and annoying distractions that can't finish soon enough


never played bioshock 1 ? or dishonoured ? that's 2 good stories to start...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 16, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Petting Boomer is brilliant.
> How do people get a pet cougar?


sorry eta, you go to peaches taxidermary and do a couple of missions, its in Faiths area


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2018)

Finished it now - i thought the ending was great, but I love a bit of bleak nihilism


----------



## Voley (May 5, 2018)

I'm dragging it out for a bit longer.

Killed Faith though - she was getting on my tits. Having a squad of the plane guy and the helicopter woman is good for taking bases without being detected. Find a good spot on a nearby hill, tag as many enemies as you can with your binoculars and send in the troops.


----------



## souljacker (May 17, 2018)

Been playing this all week and really enjoying it. The only thing I'm not enjoying is that it seems impossible to take a breather. Someone always comes along to have a pop at you or get you high on bliss. I want to spend some time exploring!


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 30, 2018)

its not that good really.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 5, 2018)

Is the dlc out yet? I bought the season pass for it, and kind of feel obliged to download it. 
Apart from that, I'm not really that arsed.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 21, 2018)

I decided to finish this off. Fucking hell. I didn’t expect that.  Bloody hell


----------



## souljacker (Oct 21, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> I decided to finish this off. Fucking hell. I didn’t expect that.  Bloody hell



I thought it was a bit daft. Shocking, yes, but definitely daft.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 22, 2020)

Downloaded this last week and have been playing it a fair bit. Really enjoying it, it's silly, fun and love the setting.

Couldn't get into the previous games, but this one seems to have something different. I can see it getting a bit samey, but it's a genuine do what you want game.

Weirdly reminds me of Skyrim in the way it feels. Great music too.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 22, 2020)

I liked 3. Not played 4 yet, but can you skip to 5?


----------



## Supine (Aug 22, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> I liked 3. Not played 4 yet, but can you skip to 5?



Yes. But I preferred 4


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 22, 2020)

Supine said:


> Yes. But I preferred 4



I'm still working through Zelda so might get it when it's next in sale and line it up.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 22, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> I liked 3. Not played 4 yet, but can you skip to 5?



I played a little bit of 2 way back, and 4 a few years back, but couldn't get into neither. Gave 4 a fair bit of time too, it just didn't grab me. Lots of people love it though. 

So, yeah, I'm sure it'll be fine to go straight to 5.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2020)

6 is out early next year. Has Giancarlo Esposito (Gustav Fring) as the baddy, a dictator in a version of Cuba


----------

